# Furry themed fighting game in development- Blazing Worldstars



## Scootie (Mar 5, 2022)

*Hello there, I'll introduce myself here, my name is Scootie/Boujieshin. I'm a game dev and the director for Blazing Worldstars, a 2D sprite based fighting game bringing you back to the 90s arcade era of the fighting games, with fast paced 2D traditional fighting inspired by the likes of Street Fighter, King of Fighters, and Marvel vs Capcom!*















*
Featuring the Enhance System! We have put a lot of time and effort into the characters and story of Blazing Worldstars. The gameplay is, however, perhaps the most exciting aspect of this game.*




*There are two distinct modes in the game: Normal Battles and 3v3 team battle formats. Within Normal Battles, the mechanics will feel familiar to anyone who has played Street Fighter or King of Fighters, thanks to the Enhance System (more on that soon). 3V3 Fights are similar, except that the fight ends when both players from a team go down.




So, what is the Enhance System?





In a nutshell, it is something that adds one more layer of complexity and strategy to the gameplay. Warrior Instincts, which are fighting abilities, cost a single bar from your Enhance Meter. To go into Enhance Mode, on the other hand, you need to fill your Enhance Meter entirely. This means that you need to be diligent about how, when, and why you use your Enhance Meter. Do you wait? Do you strike first? It's up to you.






Other than the Enhance System, gameplay requires you to learn a few other things that will seem new. We have based the movements generally on the most popular 2D fighters. Attacks use a 6-button system, with 3P and 3K inputs in mind plus macro buttons for 3P and 3K. Again, of course, Warrior Instincts and Enhance Mode serve as a differentiator in attack styles and strategies.




Each fighter is working with a series of special moves and extra equipment, all adapted to the character's personality and story.




In order to keep gameplay balanced and active, you can only parry while you are on the ground. This is similar to the beloved mechanics in SF3S. Use your parry to punish those who make reckless decisions!




Other moves include throws (which you perform via LP+LK and which you can tech by pressing in the direction your opponent is looking to throw you). Characters' throws whose moves include command throws are, however, unbreakable; cancels, which you can use to break into different moves; and stingers, which you can use to punish an opponent making a reckless move with a heavy attack.




Striking an opponent making unsafe options with a heavy attack will lead into larger hitstun or crumple states, these are called Stingers! Look for the perfect chance to knock the wind out of your enemies and follow up to give them the business!




On top of all this, there are Desperation Arts, which are the “super moves” in Blazing Worldstars. Each character gets two Desperation Arts, to deal massive damage, though some Desperation Arts only work in Enhance Mode.









*









*The current game you see before you contains 4 fighters, but this number will increase as content is developed. 38 unique fighters will greet you within the final product(And more)!*






*We have planned a unique universe for Blazing Worldstars. Rather than putting generic fighters up against each other, we have chosen to expand on the personalities you meet. Toward that end, we have enlisted world-class, voice actors to play these roles. Here they are!




*​

_*"I'm ready for some action, give me your best!"*​_
*Mésmerle Staiguichi: The premier shoto fighter, Mésmerle's fireball play is also backed up by stylish fighting!*​
_*"Yeehaaaaw!! Let's rumble small fry!!"*​_
*Batrice Avegue: Powerful and menacing, Batrice making the right use of his tools can get his opponents right where he wants them!*​
_*"Only another obstacle to obstruct my path..."*​_
*Matthias Buragi: A ninja with very aggressive rushdown play, Matthias excels at mixups and pressure!*​
_*"Sorry I'm pretty booked, can you move along?"*​_
*Veil: A slippery individual who can both zone and counter zone, though he is a frail high risk/reward character!






When we started working on Blazing Worldstars, we knew what we wanted to create – because we knew what our favorite type of game was. To us, nothing was ever as fun as the 90s-era arcade fighters. You know what we are talking about: Street Fighter, King of Fighters, and Marvel vs. Capcom. This is a game that is proud of its roots, but also enthusiastic about trying something new. The Enhance System, combined with our nostalgia-inducing art, is exactly what this genre needs.

We can't wait for you to try it yourself!

*​


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2022)

The animations look pretty good


----------



## Scootie (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks, I'll be updating this thread along with our team's progress on development, so looking forward to sharing more about the game for others to give it a try. We'll be working on special training mode features for players among other things that can benefit those wanting to learn the real tools in fighting games over the idea people are required to learn from combo trails!


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 5, 2022)

This...actually looks kinda cool


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Here's a look at the cover art


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh yes, I felt this should be import to bring up, so we do have a fanart contest, it was supposed to conclude yesterday, but felt that an extension was needed until the 15th, details for it are here: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496920813680967683


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 6, 2022)

woag
Will it come to Steam?


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> woag
> Will it come to Steam?


So yes, it will come to steam, the store page is there along with the demo, but for some reason there are people who have been able to boot the game with no problems and others that just cannot boot it entirely unless it's within the right folder, also with the fact the demo cannot be updated via steam, only itch.io. So we're working on a patch and will eventually have it as Early Access versions from then on out.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks amazing! Props to you!


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

SolDirix said:


> Looks amazing! Props to you!


Thank you, our team for a while had mainly been two people, but we recently just grew to five this month, so more tasks are able to be spread out. Soon enough I'll introduce the team a bit more as to who we are and our roles.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Some of the new things we've been adding into the game:
*Mesmerle:*
- Kaiken: Air fireballs, reasoning is that Mesmerle is already established as a master of various martial disciplines not just as a Kung Fu film superstar, she loves to practice and master new techniques:





*Matthias:*
- Dark Slash/Long Dark Slash: A slashing attack that gives more range and negates projectiles (Not multiples or desperation types), during his enhance mode, Tiger Booster, the range for the move is doubled:





*Batrice:*
- Corner Crash: A good grappler needs a godpress and Batrice makes good use of it, the gif shows the first iteration, it's a lot faster in game:





More updates to come, like the touch up that is being done to the game UI:​


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2022)

Honestly looks awesome. Also, how can you not compare Batrice to Baloo from Tailspin. It's Baloo as a total badass.

...But what the heck is Mathias supposed to be? He looks human.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly looks awesome. Also, how can you not compare Batrice to Baloo from Tailspin. It's Baloo as a total badass.
> 
> ...But what the heck is Mathias supposed to be? He looks human.


Matthias is human, while yes, Blazing Worldstars mostly has anthro characters as the cast, we choose to not have that be the whole cast, so there are some human/human-esque characters planned for the roster.

As for Batrice, yes that one has been more humorous reference, while people have commented that he might be a legal problem, he's only Baloo in looks, he's really a down on his luck wrestler with an aviator theme that does a side job as a sky pirate for an arms dealer and a thief.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2022)

Scootie said:


> Matthias is human, while yes, Blazing Worldstars mostly has anthro characters as the cast, we choose to not have that be the whole cast, so there are some human/human-esque characters planned for the roster.
> 
> As for Batrice, yes that one has been more humorous reference, while people have commented that he might be a legal problem, he's only Baloo in looks, he's really a down on his luck wrestler with an aviator theme that does a side job as a sky pirate for an arms dealer and a thief.


What is the story like?


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> What is the story like?


Matthias is a ninja, much like his late father and siblings, on the surface he's a little broody, but he's actually a lot more soft on the inside other than what comes out of his mouth. He was once part of the Ninja Order in the BW universe, a sort of last defense force for the world at large, but left after his eldest brother took the role of the new leading General for the clans. His oldest brother mostly detests him and their younger brother since they aren't born from the same mom, but he's pretty controlling.

Matthias' main goal is looking to saving his younger brother from a life threatening cancer that's been the result of experiments from enemy forces from a war from invasive galactic colonizers, which the way to do so requires funding for a procedure that long went defunct from government entities giving up on those affected by said experiments, 6 years after research has began.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2022)

Scootie said:


> Matthias is a ninja, much like his late father and siblings, on the surface he's a little broody, but he's actually a lot more soft on the inside other than what comes out of his mouth. He was once part of the Ninja Order in the BW universe, a sort of last defense force for the world at large, but left after his eldest brother took the role of the new leading General for the clans. His oldest brother mostly detests him and their younger brother since they aren't born from the same mom, but he's pretty controlling.
> 
> Matthias' main goal is looking to saving his younger brother from a life threatening cancer that's been the result of experiments from enemy forces from a war from invasive galactic colonizers, which the way to do so requires funding for a procedure that long went defunct from government entities giving up on those affected by said experiments, 6 years after research has began.


I kinda meant the story on the game itself.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I kinda meant the story on the game itself.


Oh sorry about that, so the story for the game revolves around a mysterious CEO and governing bodies around the world over hosting a martial arts tournament with fighters to represent their countries. The mystery man at first is considered the host of the tournament, but the real host hides out on an uncharted island in the midst of the sea, this mystery host has their hands in the pockets of most of the government entities which nearly has them secretly influencing numerous odd events regarding the supernatural, criminal sectors going unchecked, and more the world over.

Fighters are not only there to act as representatives for their lands, but others are there to settle rivalries, gain fame, take the winnings, and some are there to investigate the real intent of the tournament as the fake host according to some countries correlate them being involved with the more odd happenings that have plagued some areas over the last 5 years.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2022)

Scootie said:


> Oh sorry about that, so the story for the game revolves around a mysterious CEO and governing bodies around the world over hosting a martial arts tournament with fighters to represent their countries. The mystery man at first is considered the host of the tournament, but the real host hides out on an uncharted island in the midst of the sea, this mystery host has their hands in the pockets of most of the government entities which nearly has them secretly influencing numerous odd events regarding the supernatural, criminal sectors going unchecked, and more the world over.
> 
> Fighters are not only there to act as representatives for their lands, but others are there to settle rivalries, gain fame, take the winnings, and some are there to investigate the real intent of the tournament as the fake host according to some countries correlate them being involved with the more odd happenings that have plagued some areas over the last 5 years.


Okay, but why are there anthros and humans in the same universe? Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions. I'm just curious.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Okay, but why are there anthros and humans in the same universe? Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions. I'm just curious.


Well that answer would just simply be that universe is just an alternate universe with an alternate Earth. I'd rather have the universe not just be entirely based on anthro, it'd be hard to keep it to one thing cause that can greatly downsize interest in the game as players want characters not only to play as, but to seek characters they can gravitate towards.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2022)

Scootie said:


> Well that answer would just simply be that universe is just an alternate universe with an alternate Earth. I'd rather have the universe not just be entirely based on anthro, it'd be hard to keep it to one thing cause that can greatly downsize interest in the game as players want characters not only to play as, but to seek characters they can gravitate towards.


Fair enough. I do admire a game a lot more if it's willing to diversify its roster. It's one thing that I like about Fantasy Strike. Argagarg and Lum are my mains in that game, and I admired the anthro options in that game.

Being honest, though. I'm probably never going to touch the human characters except out of curiosity of what their moves are like.


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 6, 2022)

Scootie said:


> *Hello there, I'll introduce myself here, my name is Scootie/Boujieshin. I'm a game dev and the director for Blazing Worldstars, a 2D sprite based fighting game bringing you back to the 90s arcade era of the fighting games, with fast paced 2D traditional fighting inspired by the likes of Street Fighter, King of Fighters, and Marvel vs Capcom!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dam this shit looks pretty good.

I always like picking characters based off appearance and maiming em, and I gotta hand it to you guys, some of those future characters looks be right down my alley

Props on the hard work again, can’t wait to try the game when it releases


----------



## Scootie (Mar 7, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> God dam this shit looks pretty good.
> 
> I always like picking characters based off appearance and maiming em, and I gotta hand it to you guys, some of those future characters looks be right down my alley
> 
> Props on the hard work again, can’t wait to try the game when it releases


I mean you already can, the alpha is available at the itch.io link on the thread post. We'll continue to update the game and it's content. Soon a 4th character will be playable in the near future.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 7, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Fair enough. I do admire a game a lot more if it's willing to diversify its roster. It's one thing that I like about Fantasy Strike. Argagarg and Lum are my mains in that game, and I admired the anthro options in that game.


That was the main intention, it keeps things interesting, so looking forward to getting the chance to introduce the many other fighters.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 7, 2022)

I think I'll also address the one big elephant in the room incase there are any doubts and I'm only gonna say it once, anyone asks I'm simply just gonna point to this post in general.

Let's yak about *Beast's Fury.*

I'll start off by saying that i actually have a history with fighting games, namely fighting game poverty. Fatal Fury and KoF are games I've actually grown up with playing and when arcades I actually liked closed out for a time, there was MUGEN. I actually love fighting games, they helped with my horrid motor skills as a kid and my reflexes, my motor skills are still shit though, but I love to pick up fighting games and play them, not just because their cool, but because it's a genre I actually care a lot for.

I know this game is not the first instance of a more furry/anthro themed fighting game, but I wanted to make one people can pick and take it for more than just its themes. Fighting games even now are still stuck in the stone age in terms of player entry, engagement, and enjoyment. In favor of dropping features and modes to focus far more on the competitive aspect of fight games. Blazing Worldstars will have many features in mind that are tools to really teach newcomers who want to understand fighting games as a whole, to let players know you don't need to complete an entire character's combo trail to play.

Fighting games I love, hardly let players understand the fundamentals and strip our so much single player content that more casual players like. I study fighting games, I look into the history of mechanics and showing that this genre of jank actually has some worth. No more of players not getting the answers they seek, no more of players being left in the dust about how to really be able to play, no more leave people behind in trying to just figure out everything by themselves. I want to provide players the knowledge and information that is in these games by are hidden from them without it being a word salad.

I'm working with a team and I have been bootstrapping this game from the ground up since the project started, paying those I work with yo bring the game together and interacting with my team and their well-being is what matters for me over just a project I'm directing, it's not my project, it's my team's project.

I do not want scam anyone who looks to support this game or anyone I am working with. I do not care for what I have trudge through to make it happen and for how long, I'll get through it regardless.

So I'd like yo thank anyone from this point on in seeing the progress of this game come more and more to fruition.

I'm aware of the history regarding Evil Wolf, and I've looked long and far into the mistakes that occurred with Beast's Fury. So I'm already aware of what to avoid.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 8, 2022)

Some updates with some game gifs:








The UI is currently the live build, the new build's UI is currently being worked on with new additions, along with the new fighter, who has some tech with some special potential:


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 8, 2022)

This game reminds of the old Street Fighter and Marvel vs. Capcom games in good way. The graphics and animation are pro-tier.

I'd like to give this a playthrough.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 8, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> This game reminds of the old Street Fighter and Marvel vs. Capcom games in good way. The graphics and animation are pro-tier.
> 
> I'd like to give this a playthrough.


MvC is somewhat the inspiration, the main 1v1 battles are a little more KoF focused, but there are plans to include a Hyper/Turbo Tag mode later in development that will be a lot more like the MvC gameplay.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 8, 2022)

All I know is that I'm definitely maining Baloo. He just looks awesome in this game, plus Grapplers tend to be my faves.


----------



## Scootie (Mar 11, 2022)

In regards to steam, we have a store page, you can wishlist the game here: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1896990/Blazing_Worldstars/
Other questions in regards to the game:
_Q: Any plans for console releases?
A: "Yes, though right now we are focused on currently developing the game right now for it's PC version before console ports happen.

Q: Will this game be optimized for Steamdeck?
A: "Most of the game already fits the criteria and we will assure the Steam Release will be fully optimized for Steamdeck."

Q: What about Rollback?
A: "This has already been considered well in advance, any fighting game in this age needs rollback for it's online experience for players."

Q: How long will development take?
A: "This is already very hard to answer because our current budget is small. Animators and programmers will not work for free and will not always be able to stick to a project unless contracted, which we really do not have the funds or means to make that happen. So updates will end up being slow in regards to how things are progressing as of right now."

Q: Well what way will you try to inquire funding for the game?
A: "While trying to talk with an angel investor is one way, it's not as simple, requires more development time overall which with our current team might take a whole other year as one of the programmers is also the main animator for the game, we just got a new programmer to at least split up workflow. Investors want returns on something they really can sink their teeth into and by their standards, they probably just want a full game, that'll take years. Our only other option is to try to Crowd Fund the game to hire more hands on deck like programmers and animators so more work can be split up than having a small time juggle so much all at once."_


----------



## Scootie (Mar 13, 2022)

A little call to arms, while we are still working to develop the game and bring more content, our team is still small and our budget only covers so much within a month, you can help by supporting our patreon page here: https://www.patreon.com/bloodrune

We also have a page on FA you can follow as well: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/blazingworldstars/

In regards to updates for the next patch, we will be introducing the "Feedback System"!

A special set of features for training mode that can help players turn the lab into more than just a study ground, but proving tools for players who want to master motion inputs with the input threshold buffer!:




This slows down the timing window for inputs regarding specials, command normals, etc.! A great way to practice and build muscle memory at your own pace!

The other is the Feedback System's slow-motion feature which can slow down replays and scenarios to practice the timing of pokes, anti-airs, or figure out your options in a situation you might struggle with!


----------



## Scootie (Mar 31, 2022)

Things have been busy, but some new gameplay footage to share, more development to come this April for v0.3:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506372111874547718

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506676410731143170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507027571535400967

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507735007263080450


----------



## Scootie (Apr 15, 2022)

Bumping with a video update with some new gameplay and some other news:


----------



## Scootie (Apr 29, 2022)

Time for a bump, here's another update, say hello to the first stance of the Feedback System for Training Mode, introducing: *Input Timing*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838357332938757
This is built in mind to help players who struggle with the speed and timing for motion inputs to practice at a pace that's fitting for them until they are able to perform other inputs, it also applies to chain and combo practices for the lab monsters that want to experiment and find some stuff that others might not think possible in the long run!​


----------



## Scootie (May 4, 2022)

We keep all updates about the game public, so same with our Patreon, all updates that get posted on it are always publically visible. There is no paywall to see the progress of the game: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521897669131706368


----------



## Baalf (May 8, 2022)

Scootie said:


> Matthias is human, while yes, Blazing Worldstars mostly has anthro characters as the cast, we choose to not have that be the whole cast, so there are some human/human-esque characters planned for the roster.
> 
> As for Batrice, yes that one has been more humorous reference, while people have commented that he might be a legal problem, he's only Baloo in looks, he's really a down on his luck wrestler with an aviator theme that does a side job as a sky pirate for an arms dealer and a thief.



One more thing I worry about is ballancing in this game. It's very difficult to balance characters in a fighting game, but as someone who tends to play grapplers a lot, it hurts because grapplers are rarely viable. I'm also worried about viability catering to one specific taste in characters, since this is a problem I also notice in games, especially in Pokemon.


----------



## Scootie (May 8, 2022)

Baalf said:


> One more thing I worry about is ballancing in this game. It's very difficult to balance characters in a fighting game, but as someone who tends to play grapplers a lot, it hurts because grapplers are rarely viable. I'm also worried about viability catering to one specific taste in characters, since this is a problem I also notice in games, especially in Pokemon.


Nah, see that, I feel that pain fam. I love grapplers, so while not everything for Batrice is there yet, I've planned for Grapplers to have moves that help them tank hits and at times ignore projectiles.

My goal for BW is to give everyone a viable way to play and tools that help them around the weaknesses some playstyles have while keeping core aspects like grappler jumps, KoF Scoops/Instant Grabs, and invulnerable super command grabs. The grapplers will have more of a Mike Hagger/The Hulk feel for them.


----------



## Scootie (May 14, 2022)

Here's an update in regards to development: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525627486586937349


			https://www.patreon.com/posts/66433470


----------



## Scootie (May 19, 2022)

Interested in trying out new test builds for Blazing Worldstars? Here's some details on how: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527427160071454731


----------



## Scootie (Jun 4, 2022)

A new update showcasing a new attack animation: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533105402572947461
As well as some new attack animations:


----------



## Scootie (Sep 4, 2022)

We've recently put out a new patch update this time around, jump arcs have been improved for fighters, right now we're still working to improve the game code for future patches.








We also have a patreon, the game's patch updates will always be free for the Alpha Demo, any support would really help out development! The more support, the more development support we can gather to speed up development time!​


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 4, 2022)

Scootie said:


> *Hello there, I'll introduce myself here, my name is Scootie/Boujieshin. I'm a game dev and the director for Blazing Worldstars, a 2D sprite based fighting game bringing you back to the 90s arcade era of the fighting games, with fast paced 2D traditional fighting inspired by the likes of Street Fighter, King of Fighters, and Marvel vs Capcom!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see this go on steam.


----------

